# Top tip thread for the Supreme



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

So it's just under two weeks away now and I wondered if any seasoned Supremer's had any tips for the first timers among us.

I have started nervous list making and put things like camping chair and book on my list so that I can sit with my cat, but what about things like the judging - do we take our cats to the judging pens at set times? are there any hints or tips that you think a first timer would find useful or wish you had known yourself?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

There's a sort of set judging schedule, but no actual time. They tend to do the kittens first to free them up for the fun kitten class, but other than that, anything goes.

If you don't want to spend lots of money on food, bring a packed lunch as the outlets are very, very pricey.

Remember luggage tags for the carrier to write your pen number on, and a white blanket for the judging pen.

Remember to get there nice and early, as there's a lot more pen set up than normal due to the decoration you need to do. When that's up, the cat still needs time to settle before judging begins.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> There's a sort of set judging schedule, but no actual time. They tend to do the kittens first to free them up for the fun kitten class, but other than that, anything goes.
> 
> If you don't want to spend lots of money on food, bring a packed lunch as the outlets are very, very pricey.
> 
> ...


Thanks Carly, so does the steward get the cat for judging? How will I know when it's my cats class?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep, steward comes to pen, gets cat out, puts them in the carrier, takes them to the ring, pops them in holding pen.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Yep, steward comes to pen, gets cat out, puts them in the carrier, takes them to the ring, pops them in holding pen.


Wow, now that is organised. Thanks Carly.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

They put the number of the current class being judged in each ring at the ringside so you get a sort of rough idea, if, for example, you are in say class 57 and the same judge is also doing 50 -60 then if 52 is up you know you've a bit of time but once 56 is up you know you are next!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Oh and take extra twist ties to secure the top of your pen after decorating it as the penning people never seem to leave you enough!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Carolmanycats


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Try to relax and be as calm as you can. The huge hall and the different judging style upsets some cats. I never did well at the Supreme with mine! 

I once stewarded the Household Pets, and to my astonishment a cat I'd stewarded ended up BIS! I had to take him up on the podium for the BIS Panel.... boy was I nervous... but sharing tears of joy with his owner afterwards was something I'll never forget.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Twist ties?

I am doing the deco for Carly, but I don't know what twist ties are - are they like the things you get to secure bin bags (wire covered in paper, type of thing) ?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Twist ties?
> 
> I am doing the deco for Carly, but I don't know what twist ties are - are they like the things you get to secure bin bags (wire covered in paper, type of thing) ?


|They would be less obtrusive and easier to remove than cable ties...


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Twist ties?
> 
> I am doing the deco for Carly, but I don't know what twist ties are - are they like the things you get to secure bin bags (wire covered in paper, type of thing) ?


Yes those, the penning companies leave some but there never seem to be enough


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Try to relax and be as calm as you can. The huge hall and the different judging style upsets some cats. I never did well at the Supreme with mine!
> 
> I once stewarded the Household Pets, and to my astonishment a cat I'd stewarded ended up BIS! I had to take him up on the podium for the BIS Panel.... boy was I nervous... but sharing tears of joy with his owner afterwards was something I'll never forget.


How long ago was that? Just curious


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

carolmanycats said:


> How long ago was that? Just curious


Oooh.... late 80's!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Oh before my time there then.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dont' worry, McWillow, if you can't find any. They normally leave three or four for us, and as my fluffs are so placid and stupid, there'd be no danger of them escaping even if there were none!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

They always come with freezer bags don't they? I'll dig some out of the kitchen drawer - McWillow if you need some I'll have extra.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Do the roofs open as I have a foam pad for the pen base or does everything need to fit through the door


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The roof ot the pen lifts up, so don't worry.


----------

